Ask HN: What supplements/vitamins are you taking or recommend? - tmoaad
======
baccheion
CRON-o-meter.

Meet all RDAs with just a variety of whole quality foods before adding
supplements, get more calcium (or magnesium) than phosphorus, and ensure
sufficient quality sleep (ZMA, melatonin, blocker glasses, etc). Maybe 20-30
minutes HIIT/lifting every other day.

Everything else is based on genetics (testing results run through interpreter
sites).

Vitamin D3 (+ K2) is a common issue. Can also get via special light. Serum
25(OH)D in the 40s (ng/mL) if not doing anything special or to the top of
range (~100 ng/mL).

Second is magnesium (at least 1:2 with calcium or 10 mg/kg overall, whichever
is greater).

AOR Ortho-Core is great. Same with Thorne, Naturelo, and Life Extension.

------
MarkOfColor
I try to focus on getting my vitamins from actual foods when possible. I try
to only supplement with protein (Orgain powder) for weightlifting, and vitamin
d due to inside lifestyle. The biggest benefits from sticking to "real" foods
is that it helps keep my caloric intake down while still staying full, still
struggling with that though.

